# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Freshwater Puffer fish question and advice

## pcfreak

Hi All,

I just saw a small puffer fish in my friend's tank. It looks so interesting... before i get one i would like to get advice from experienced people here....

I wonder if there is a puffer that is about 1 inch when fully grown?
Also what tank mates is suitable? I got 2 corys and 4 neons.
Are this species also snails hunters?
Where can i get them and how much is one?

Haha thanks for reading my noob questions. Also thousands of thanks for advices and feedback.

Regards
Anthony

----------


## WiNd08

Indian Dwarf Puffers
Shouldn't be a problem with your current tankmates as long as it got its food.
They do hunt snails
You can try Seaview, NA, Colorful, C328 they usually stock them  :Wink: 
$1/pc

----------


## dhomosapien

I recently got a 'blue-eyed' puffer. $2.. less than an inch long. He eats snail very effectively and thats the reason I got him.. but,, he also trims my corry's fins =(

----------


## pcfreak

What is its max size of this puffer?




> I recently got a 'blue-eyed' puffer. $2.. less than an inch long. He eats snail very effectively and thats the reason I got him.. but,, he also trims my corry's fins =(

----------


## dhomosapien

No idea. But I doubt he'll grow as big as the other puffers.

----------


## EddyTing

I had dwarf puffer/mini puffer once in my tank to clean up snails. I was effective. Takes about 3 weeks and it's clean. But you may need to take note if there's any tank mates smaller than the puffer, especially slow swimmers. When snails are all gone, his tiny mates are next.

----------


## torque6

Anything inmates smaller than the indian puffer have to be fries, since these mini puffer are no bigger than 2cm..

----------


## Newbiebetta

they are known to bully fishes that are bigger than them, so u want to be careful.

----------


## syburn

I never seem to have any snails - so I feed my puffer with those blood worms, 2 times a day. I wonder if thats enough. My neon tertra have clipped fins and also Cherry bards - but i cant tell if its the puffer doing it.

Its lots of fun watching the puffer eating the worms!!

----------


## EddyTing

I had one once in my tank, but after knowing that I have shrimplet in my tank, I removed it. I also like them very much...cute and effective in clearing off snails, but worried for it's other tank mates.

----------


## Rummy Nose

This is one fish that I adore its cute looks & amusing swimming.

However, I will not recommend them for community tank as it is known for fin-nipping.  :Mad:  It is best to avoid keeping slow or long fins fish with them. Heard the they do fine with oto though.

----------


## adrianlau

So what do dwarf puffer eat besides snails, blood worm and tubifex worm? Is it possible to give them flakes or tetrabits?

----------


## dhomosapien

Mine does not eat flakes. He used to feast on live tubifex. Now he does not seem interested and only eats cory and serpae fin since there are no more snails in the tank.

----------


## Pork Life

I used to keep mine with my shrimps...all living peacefully with one another. TIll that fateful day when it got trapped in my moss wall  :Crying:

----------


## syburn

but do you ever see them biting the fins? Mine looks so innocent and alone, unless he turns into a monseter at night :Grin:

----------


## dhomosapien

> but do you ever see them biting the fins? Mine looks so innocent and alone, unless he turns into a monseter at night


Yup. Chased my cory no stop. When he got tired of chasing the cory he went for the tetras. He seems a little less fierce now though.

----------


## syburn

BTW - as the puffer fish seems to only eat live food, how will it survive when im away for a week and i drop those food pellets in the tank that last a while.

----------


## ameyaiba

My advise will be to put snails / worms in a seperating panel where the snails/worm can crawl over once in a while.. providing some food for the puffer...

Alternatively i can think of is to put some liveworm into your tank's soil (if you have) and they can slowly hunt it and hope they dun be greedy and eat too much

----------


## moaid

my 2 DPs  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  are with 2 bumblebee gobies, 2 kuhli loaches & 1 oto...oh yah..and 2 or 3 malayan shrimp... doing fine for the past 5 days...

----------


## Emokidz

Hi Anthony, interested in knowing how your tank's coming along. Hope it's doing fine. Do update us though xD

----------


## pcfreak

Hi Bernard,

It is doing ok. very stable. trying to put in some plants and black substrate to make it interesting. kekeke

Regards
Anthony



> Hi Anthony, interested in knowing how your tank's coming along. Hope it's doing fine. Do update us though xD

----------


## sophisto

best kept in a species tank, they have enough character to have their own tank. no recommended for community tanks, unless you dont mind your other fishes getting harassed

----------


## sen_jie

are those drawf puffer 100&#37; fresh water puffer? or do they need blackwater when they grow up?

----------


## spacecraft

I got green spotted puffers recently. Very concerned about them being poisonous and myself dieing if i accidently touch them in the tank, or if they dies, they releasing a great deal of poison to the tank. Can anyone kindly advice me.. many thanks

----------


## EddyTing

They're poisonous??! First time i hear that, bro...unless you're talking about marine puffer...

----------


## stormhawk

All puffers have some sort of toxin in their bodies, especially the liver.

Anyway for people who are into dwarf puffers, visit this site:
http://www.dwarfpuffers.com/

I used to keep an Indian Dwarf Puffer, but after it started nipping the fins of its tankmates, I took it out and left it in a breeding trap all by itself.

----------

